# December Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme Tagrenine, this is going to be fun.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Argh you dirty dog!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Very cute! I can’t wait to see all of the muddy goldens!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I've got a lot of mud photos, but, this is probably still my best one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*3Peb3-* LOVE the mud picture of your girl, it's great!


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

These all gave me great laughs! Beautiful dirty doggies 💕 🐾


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *3Peb3-* LOVE the mud picture of your girl, it's great!


Thanks so much! She's such a goof. She cracks me up!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Low water duck hunt!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Feeling very much disadvantaged here. Aside from the fact that Kona is in the midst of her first heat (so, her outdoor excursions are somewhat curtailed), we live in suburbia and have installed artificial turf in our backyard. So...no mud! 😕 😁


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zaya loves to roll around in the dirt after swimming.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

This should be a very popular theme! Great choice!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

MUD MOUTH!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OscarsDad said:


> MUD MOUTH!


Ha! This is such a good one. Loving the photos from this theme!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Love seeing all these photos! Such a great theme for the end of the year


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> MUD MOUTH!
> 
> View attachment 878763


That is just the best photo, he looks happy and muddy!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> That is just the best photo, he looks happy and muddy!.


He is both!!


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Such lovely pics from everyone 😍
This theme is awesome!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at those lovable dirty mugs!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Look at those lovable dirty mugs!


Hey who are you callin a “Mug?”


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oskie, you have the best dirty mug shot! I love it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, we've see some wonderful muddy goldens, do you have a photo to share in this month's photo contest, "Mud Bath"?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes, Goldens and MUD - Perfect together!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

My pups don't get that dirty. This is the dirtiest Penny has ever gotten. I think she slid in the mud when she was doing her zoomies.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Well that is dirt, so it counts!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What mud! That pup looks almost clean to me...you really need to stir up some good mud for the pup, and throw her a ball in the mud to play with...now that would be fun...! Some people pay good money to have mud all over them, our pups can get it for free...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a fun theme, MUD BATH!


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

This is my Roo-bear. He was a great dog but LOVED the mud. You can see his true color on the end of his nose.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cjm said:


> This is my Roo-bear. He was a great dog but LOVED the mud. You can see his true color on the end of his nose.


Wow! Almost every inch! I bet he was so proud!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Cjm said:


> View attachment 878854
> 
> This is my Roo-bear. He was a great dog but LOVED the mud. You can see his true color on the end of his nose.


He 'REALLY' enjoyed his mud! Top Dog he was...RIP old boy...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mud Bath is a great theme and we're getting awesome entries! Keep those photos coming!

No entries from us. There is only 1 thing Honey hates more than mud and that's a bath...end of story.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Here I am kind of upset I don't have a picture for this theme next month.... I leave the house to go do errands and my husband sends me this picture after taking him to go play fetch! 

At least now i have something to submit!!! It was too funny for me to be mad at either of them


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

One tired pup....nice mud, will make his/her fur so silky, after he is cleaned...?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for December is "Mud Bath*"*.

Goldens are great at finding a mud puddle and they love playing in it.
Keep those dirty dog pics coming, they make me smile as I say 'oh goodness!'..

Entries will be accepted until Sunday December 20th.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

*Hudson found something that she had to have....but it was burrowing into the Mud Bank! What a hoot! *


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hudson's Fan said:


> View attachment 878907
> 
> *Hudson found something that she had to have....but it was burrowing into the Mud Bank! What a hoot! *


YIKES! That's muddy!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Hudson...a true water/mud Dog he is...love it!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Mde13004 said:


> Here I am kind of upset I don't have a picture for this theme next month.... I leave the house to go do errands and my husband sends me this picture after taking him to go play fetch!
> 
> At least now i have something to submit!!! It was too funny for me to be mad at either of them


While it may not affect my voting, I find myself wanting to award bonus points for the fact that your husband is responsible for this situation...and picture. I'm guessin' this pic would never have happened for you, 'cause you'd never have let the dog back inside with those paws! 😉


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hudson's Fan said:


> *Hudson found something that she had to have....but it was burrowing into the Mud Bank! What a hoot! *


Wow! that's a gorgeous photo!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love this "Mud Bath*"* photo contest. We've seen everything from a dog with small smudge of mud to one that's covered from nose to tail and everything in between like a muddy black eye and a muddy mouth and one that looks like the mud was painted on. 

Please share because we want to see all your dirty dog pics! Entries will be accepted until Sunday December 20th.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Dec 12, 2020)

Warmed up for the hunt test.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Tagrenine has picked a theme for December, "Mud Bath*"*.

Goldens are great at finding a mud puddle and they love playing in it. Share your best dirty dog pic!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday December 20th.
Please, one entry per membership.
Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
We love all our member pics so please join the fun and share a photo.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Members can win only one time per calendar year but we'd still enjoy seeing those golden pics. 

New members, there's plenty of time to post replies in threads that interest you and get your Posts up to 25!

Loving all the pics.


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

17 week old Phoebe had a REALLY good play!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for Mud Bath photos for the contest. 
Goldens are great at finding a mud puddle and they love playing in it. Share your best dirty dog pic!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday December 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Tagrenine has picked a theme for December, "Mud Bath*"*.
> 
> Goldens are great at finding a mud puddle and they love playing in it. Share your best dirty dog pic!
> 
> ...


Do you have a muddy dog photo to share?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

My burning question is, "Where does all the mud go once they come back into the house?!?"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

lol. It hides in furniture and carpets, under beds....kinda like dust bunnies.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mud Bath photos can be submitted until Sunday December 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Two days left to enter the December Photo Contest, "Mud Bath*"*.

Goldens are great at finding a mud puddle and they love playing in it. Share your best dirty dog pic!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday December 20th.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> My burning question is, "Where does all the mud go once they come back into the house?!?"


I posted Amber's mud pic already. It was followed by a place that offers bathing yourself.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Glad she is smiling!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One day left to enter this contest.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

There must be a bunch more muddied up goldens out there. Just dig into your archives and post em!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later today!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed, head over to the Voting Poll and choose your favorites!


----------

